# Roamio reboots when switching HDMI inputs



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

This seems to be a recent problem, since the last update or two. My Roamio Plus is now rebooting from Standby every time when I switch away from the Roamio and select a different input on my 4x2 Matrix HDMI switch/splitter (4 inputs, 2 outputs). I haven't changed any of the connected hardware (receiver->projector, TV, blu-ray player, xbox). Of course, all recordings are interrupted during the reboot process. Now we have to schedule watching other inputs around recordings, which is a giant step backward in usability and time-shifting.

I'm sure I didn't have this problem until recently on the Roamio and I've used this switch for years on older generations of Tivo and other DVRs without issue.

I always put the Tivo in Standby before switching, but since this problem has become a regular occurrence, I tried switching while the Tivo was on and tuned to a channel. After switching, the Tivo picture flickered a few times, then showed an "HDMI not permitted" on screen message, then rebooted.

Does anyone else have this problem since the most recent Roamio update? Any suggestions or solutions to avoid a forced reboot every single time I switch HDMI inputs?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

markis said:


> This seems to be a recent problem, since the last update or two. My Roamio Plus is now rebooting from Standby every time when I switch away from the Roamio and select a different input on my 4x2 Matrix HDMI switch/splitter (4 inputs, 2 outputs). I haven't changed any of the connected hardware (receiver->projector, TV, blu-ray player, xbox). Of course, all recordings are interrupted during the reboot process. Now we have to schedule watching other inputs around recordings, which is a giant step backward in usability and time-shifting.
> 
> I'm sure I didn't have this problem until recently on the Roamio and I've used this switch for years on older generations of Tivo and other DVRs without issue.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a handshake problem. Wonder if the recent updates took the newer DHCP specs into consideration to make the Roamios operate better with HDMI 2.0a inputs and is causing issues with your switch using HDMI 1.4 or older.

As HDMI ports are not upgradable from 1.x to 2.x, it could be something with the encryption...that the Switch is choking on and it ends up with sending something back to TiVo that it wasnt expecting, causing a reboot.

Again, total speculation, but I do not see how it could be much of anything else if it were due to a Firmware Update.

I have a Lumagen and have no issues when switching input sources using that. I have had multiple Roamios and Premieres on that at the same time with the latest firmware, so I personally have never experienced that kind of reboot.


----------



## billp30 (Apr 6, 2014)

markis said:


> This seems to be a recent problem, since the last update or two. My Roamio Plus is now rebooting from Standby every time when I switch away from the Roamio and select a different input on my 4x2 Matrix HDMI switch/splitter (4 inputs, 2 outputs). I haven't changed any of the connected hardware (receiver->projector, TV, blu-ray player, xbox). Of course, all recordings are interrupted during the reboot process. Now we have to schedule watching other inputs around recordings, which is a giant step backward in usability and time-shifting.
> 
> I'm sure I didn't have this problem until recently on the Roamio and I've used this switch for years on older generations of Tivo and other DVRs without issue.
> 
> ...


I have this same problem when switching hdmi outputs on my Anthem processor from Tivo to Roku or Oppo 93 or cable box. This all started after the second time RC21 was sent out.

I wish I had a solution, all these reboots cannot be good.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like I'm not the only one with similar issues lately.



SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Sounds like a handshake problem. Wonder if the recent updates took the newer DHCP specs into consideration to make the Roamios operate better with HDMI 2.0a inputs and is causing issues with your switch using HDMI 1.4 or older.
> 
> As HDMI ports are not upgradable from 1.x to 2.x, it could be something with the encryption...that the Switch is choking on and it ends up with sending something back to TiVo that it wasnt expecting, causing a reboot.


I believe all of my other connected devices and displays are probably pre-HDMI 2.0 spec, not just the switch. I hope there's an upcoming fix for this issue that has better compatibility with existing devices. I'm not sure what sort of software changes would suddenly result in such frequent reboots with the same signals and unchanged equipment. Perhaps the handshake sensitivity is less forgiving and doesn't handle unexpected signals gracefully, unlike earlier versions which didn't have this problem.

If anyone has ideas on how to provide more useful debugging data to track down the cause of this problem, please let me know.


----------



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

I think this is the same issue I'm having with my Roamio OTA. It seems when I turn the TV on to another input to watch Roku the TiVo will reboot. This is VERY annoying the last few days.


----------



## billp30 (Apr 6, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck solving this?

I been in touch with Tivo support and they are blaming it on my Anthem processor, which worked fine for the 3 years the roamio was hooked to it until the last update.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

billp30 said:


> Has anyone had any luck solving this?


Sorry, I wish. I've been waiting to hear if there's a beta fix incoming for the next update. Surely they can look at the areas of the code that would potentially cause such a problem and compare the current build to prior releases for possible causes. I would be happy to send more detailed debugging logs, if there is a way to do that.

My current "solution" is that I've removed all other devices from my matrix switch so it only has the Tivo on it, with the signal split to two screens. So, I simply do not switch input devices on that switcher anymore. It only acts as a splitter for the Roamio input signal.

For now, I'm running my other devices through other inputs on my TV and receiver, but I have to manually plug and unplug cables every time to switch screens. As you can imagine, that's not very family friendly.

I'm considering a second switcher for all non-Roamio devices, until the Tivo software gets an update to fix this issue. I see no other acceptable alternative, when faced with constant reboots when switching inputs or never using any other devices during scheduled recordings.

I hope this issue becomes a development priority, because it's the equivalent of a blue screen of death crash interrupting recordings every time for anyone affected who ever wants to use another device.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I had a completely different problem but decided to connect TiVo directly to the TV. It is a bit of a hassle to use a remote to switch TV inputs, but I got used to it fast and really, I don't need to do it all that often.


----------



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

I had this happen to me again last night. Seems itbmight only happen when switching inpitsbif something is recording. I have TiVo, roku, Xbox and Blu-ray all going into different inputs in my TV. Maybe I'll see if running through the receiver first helps. I'd like to find out what the reboot reason is though. Do I just call TiVo and they can look it up?


----------



## billp30 (Apr 6, 2014)

Over on the AVS Forum it was recommended to use a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus or HD Fury Dr. HDMI, either will fool the Tivo thinking it is still connected.

Pricey solution $100+

I did talk to another Tivo rep., higher on the food chain and he believed it would be fixed at some point.


----------



## billp30 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just letting everyone know I bought one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/ConnectPRO-TMDS-KITU1-Video-Ghosting-Emulator/dp/B007JNYM6Y

And it took about a minute to hookup and everything is perfect so far.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I just wanted to add that I am also seeing this same issue since the last update.

I have had the same setup with my Roamio Plus for over a year, and a Premiere for 6 years prior. The setup includes the Tivo connected to a Monoprice 4x2 matrix HDMI switch, which is connected through a Pioneer AVR, and then to the TV.

Whenever I change inputs on the switch to my Roku or Chromecast, the Tivo reboots. What amazes me is that it doesn't matter if the Tivo is in standby mode or not. Just changing inputs reboots the Tivo.

The other issue I noticed while I was watching a recorded show, is that the Tivo rebooted exactly when it changed channels to record a show on HBO. I have no idea what is causing this. HBO is one of the only copy protected channels on FiOS.

I did open a case with Tivo, but it seems that they will not look into the issue unless I connect the Tivo directly to the TV.


----------



## demonmucha (Dec 23, 2005)

Same issue here, kind of. My Roamio is plugged into my Sony receiver- I don't often switch inputs, but whenever I turn the receiver and TV off, the Roamio reboots. It is a newer issue for me, and it started around the release of the new software. Glad I found this thread since I was getting tired but of shows that get cut off because of this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reaper88 (Dec 11, 2014)

i happy i found this post too...been loosing my mind trying to figure out why this is happening


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have any of you called Tivo?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

mattack said:


> Have any of you called Tivo?


When I opened a ticket with them, they claimed they never heard of this issue. They want me to connect my Tivo directly to my TV instead.

Maybe if more people contact them with the same problem, they will look into it.

I'm now waiting for 20.5.9 to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## reaper88 (Dec 11, 2014)

**** Red said:


> When I opened a ticket with them, they claimed they never heard of this issue. They want me to connect my Tivo directly to my TV instead.


I have mine connected directly to my tv and it still happens. Not every time but happens enough.


----------



## reaper88 (Dec 11, 2014)

i contacted tivo and got this response


Is the television set in use currently operating with HDMI CC settings enabled? If so, switching inputs may be causing this unit to be turned off when a signal is lost.


I responded to them i have no such option to turn off HDMI CC on my TV...this is crazy


----------



## reese9879 (Aug 29, 2013)

I thought I was going crazy until I found this thread. When I switched inputs, I would hear a sound of a fan spinning and look down to see my TiVo restarting.

I have a TiVo Roamio Plus, Nexus Player and Apple Tv hooked directly to my TV via HDMI. I am going to try to use only my TV remote to change inputs to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## tmcneal (May 17, 2016)

This has been happening to me as well. I realize that this thread is a little old. but I am wondering if it is still happening to others? I have a blu ray, TiVo Roamio and Xbox 360 connected to my TV, with a TiVo Mini in another room. When I switch inputs, the Roamio reboots and knocks the Mini out, as it loses the connection to the main DVR. This is very annoying with kids playing video games/watching movies constantly to have the TV in the bedroom randomly go out for 5 minutes.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but does anyone have any insight into this problem?
I have had my Premiere TIVO for almost 7 years now and never had this problem up until the last month or so.......Anytime I change HDMI inputs for the source, the TIVO reboots! I have made no changes to my equipment - no new cables or components for at least 4 years now. Everything has been running just fine. 

I suspect there has been a firmware upgrade recently that is affecting the HDMI processing somehow.

I am concerned about this because the last time my unit had unexplained reboots like this was years ago right after purchasing and it was caused by bad firmware from TIVO. That unit died as a result but covered under warranty: This unit is long out of warranty. 

I haven't posted in a long time because I have had no issues. I have to come here to find out what is going on.

Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WillH said:


> I suspect there has been a firmware upgrade recently that is affecting the HDMI processing somehow.
> Thanks.


You are correct. there is: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
Which version are you running?


----------

